# Ohio's record largemouth the story



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is a great writeup about the ohio record largemouth. 
http://www.ohiobassblog.com


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Good article but it's a record that will probably never be touched. If you hit 7-8lbs in an Ohio largemouth that's an absolute giant. If you touch 10 it's an absolute fish of a lifetime. I hope it gets broken but I just don't see it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good read. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I was working for the ODNR out of Findlay at the time the fish was caught.I actually knew one of the guys that went down there to check out the bass.He thought for sure that it wasn't a northern strain upon seeing it,but testing proved it was.I wish I could've seen it in person.I personally believe the record will be broken.I know for a fact that one weighing over 14lbs.was caught in a test net for muskies on a public lake and released afterwards.There's always the chance that it was a Florida strain,but we won't know until somebody catches it.I believe with all the little known farm ponds in SE Ohio and some of the old strip ponds along the Ohio River like those around Hanging Rock a bass of that size will be brought in.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Good article. Records are made to be broken, that will take a hell of a bass to break.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I dont think Florida strain bass can tolerate ohio's cold winters. At least not this one we are having right now.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Perspnally I don't care what strain a 14lb bass is, if I was lucky enough to catch it I'd probably sound like a blabbering fool trying to tell others the story! 

Mr. A


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice story. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I think its possible to be break that record again but I doubt a LM can grow to that size in big high pressure lakes where its eat or be eaten. A nice farm pond can almost act like an incubator for growing a giant. Once a LM reaches a certain size in a good farm pond, it is at the top of the food chain and as long as the lake is deep enough and the fish is well fed disease or age is about the only that can stop it?? Maybe the possibility of an algae bloom too from a really hot summer but the chances would be much better for achieving good size in that environment. Possibly start off with a good FL strain LM and feed it trout! Go from state record to world record?? LOL now that's a little too far......


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good read. I think that the picture that is black and white in the outdoor writers of ohio records do not do the fish justice. Its a cool story and the picture of him holding the mounted fish do show what a hoss that fish was.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool story. Makes you wonder if or when the record will be broken. You know there are some monsters out there in ponds and strip quarry lakes that may give it a run for the money. AEP camp ground area has some holes so far off the beaten path that they rarely ever get fished. We used to walk miles to get to some of them. Those deep quarry ponds can grow some real tanks.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad you guys liked it! 

A couple of my takeaways after researching and writing this article. First was how far the ODNR went to make sure the record was legitimate. Kudos to them to take it so seriously, even 40 years ago. Second, the fish was 13 years old. That is an unbelievable growth rate for a Northern strain largemouth living in Ohio. And finally, I used to think the record wasn't attainable. For some reason, my mind has been changed. Nature has a way of working miracles - the perfect combination of genes, environment, and a little luck probably exists somewhere in one of our lakes or ponds each and every spring.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Mike great read!!! Was there any word on what type of forage was in the pond? Any trout in there?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Mike great read!!! Was there any word on what type of forage was in the pond? Any trout in there?


Shiners, shad, crawdads, bluegills and frogs. Nothing out of the ordinary - no trout!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Man what a monster, must have been eating everything in sight!!! Sure no shortage of food!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i think lake erie could hold a record setting bass?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I think there is a record setting bass somewhere in AEP lakes. I used to look at reports from aep in the spring with multiple 10lb bass being caught in a spring so I think one may be big enough.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

My money says that if the state record is broken it will most likely be in a body of water that has trout available as forage.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

partlyable said:


> I think there is a record setting bass somewhere in AEP lakes. I used to look at reports from aep in the spring with multiple 10lb bass being caught in a spring so I think one may be big enough.


Def the first place I would look if trying to catch the new record. I've seen some real pigs down there.


----------

